# my sunshine



## ciganka

hello.How would be 'you are my sunshine' in greek? Can you write it in latin letters, otherwise it won't be helpful for me. I just want to learn how to say it.Thank you


----------



## anthodocheio

ciganka said:


> hello.How would be 'you are my sunshine' in greek? Can you write it in latin letters, otherwise it won't be helpful for me. I just want to learn how to say it.Thank you


 
Sunshine is λιακάδα(liakáda). (δ es "th" in "that")
The expresion "my sunshine", I believe, you will never hear it in greek. I don't know.. it doesn't sound OK to my ears..


----------



## ciganka

Thank you Anthodocheio So what would you say in greek to a person that is really close to you, but is not your partner, to a good friend?


----------



## anthodocheio

Haha! Lot's of things I suppose! Try again with another question (in a new post of course!) if you like.

I would personally say "thanks"! "Thanks for being my friend"!

PS: Maybe even just call someone "friend" is enough!


----------



## Tetina

The exact translation of the word is that of Anthodocheio but, if I may add, the phrase is usually attributed in greek as "iliahtida mou" (the accent on "hti") which really means "my sunray". I think is closer to the meaning.


----------



## ciganka

Tetina said:


> The exact translation of the word is that of Anthodocheio but, if I may add, the phrase is usually attributed in greek as &quot;iliahtida mou&quot; (the accent on &quot;hti&quot which really means &quot;my sunray&quot;. I think is closer to the meaning.


 
Hi Tetina.Thank your for your answer. Anthodocheio wrote that is not really common expression in Greek and if you say you are my sunray sound better (in greek)?Maybe i should open new threadThanks


----------



## Tetina

Well ... we don't really say ''liakada mou'' to some person in any case whereas "iliahtida mou" you say to a person very very close to you, if you feel a lot of affection. Now I think about it, an expression equivalent to "my sunshine" would be "fos mou" which means "my light".

My advise is to post new thread describing the type of relationship you're reffering to and I'm sure you will receive more answers that you can take!


----------



## Paciente

Ηλιαχτίδα μου is very sweet and express, like "my sushine", that the person brings sun and light every day!!!


----------

